# The Total Depravity List



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2008)

Today I stumbled across (or moused across) a site that has a pretty good collection of versies regarding being born bad to the bone.

Total Depravity Verse List @ Travis Carden .com


----------



## BJClark (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this link, I've been having an e-mail conversation with a long time friend who is Armenian in her beliefs..and these verses fit in with some of what I was sharing with her at this point in the conversation..


----------



## BJClark (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua;



> Or did you mean _Arminian_?



She's Arminian in her beliefs..I knew that looked right, however it keeps showing up as a mis-spelling..I need to add it to my dictionary so it doesn't continue to do so..thanks


----------



## Jim-Bob (Aug 5, 2008)

*Thanks - and Does Depravity End This Side of Heaven?*

I have a friend who thinks "depravity" ends at conversion, and thinks Presbyterians are wrong to continually call themselves sinners - e.g., he hates the PCA BCO membership vow, _"Do you consider yourself a sinner in the sight of God, rightfuly deserving His displeasure..."._

So is depravity a term only valid for the unconverted? I say no, in light of Paul calling himself the chief of sinners, and in recognition of the fact that there is always a remnant of sin. 

We are liberated from bondage to sin now, and liberated from its presence when we meet the Lord.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Aug 5, 2008)

"The Total Depravity List "

I read that and thought it was going to be about some wierd message board you had run across.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2008)

pilgrim3970 said:


> "The Total Depravity List "
> 
> I read that and thought it was going to be about some wierd message board you had run across.




yeah it sort of sounds like something you would NOT want to click on now that I think about it.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> Yeah, for some reason Firefox doesn't recognize it as a legitimate word. Nor paedobaptism, postmillenialism, amillenialism, Pelagianism, semi-Pelagianism, well ... you get the point.



That's because Firefox is a neo-evangelical conspiracy man!


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 5, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, for some reason Firefox doesn't recognize it as a legitimate word. Nor paedobaptism, postmillenialism, amillenialism, Pelagianism, semi-Pelagianism, well ... you get the point.
> ...



 Preach it brother! 

Safari all the way.


----------

